# Loctite Superglue - Hydroquinone



## Barbara Turner (23 Jan 2019)

Hi All 
I'm just looking to order some more gel superglue, I was going to order 20  x 3g loctite  poweflex superglue gel tubes, just thought I would double check the ingredients and the MSDS says it contains 0.1% Hydroquinone, looking online  this is pretty toxic to aquatic life.
Has anyone found a superglue gel that doesn't contain Hydroquinone?

Are we just relying on not using too much?


----------



## Konsa (23 Jan 2019)

Hi 
I got 20g cyanoacrylate gel glue (high  viscosity ) from Ebay for £2.99
Regards Konsa


----------



## Steve Buce (23 Jan 2019)

Some of the pound shops have good old plain superglue gel


----------



## Barbara Turner (24 Jan 2019)

I've checked a few and most competitor brands don't appear to contain Hydroquinone, I ordered 50g of soudal high viscosity super glue.



Only shame is that I liked the small tubes I could throw away after getting my fingers and the tube covered in glue.

There must be a easier way to attach moss without getting the glue everywhere.


----------



## Andrew Butler (24 Jan 2019)

So are we saying that Gorilla superglue gel is no good? - in FAQ web information in the link below says:

_'too much exposure to water, especially warm water, can compromise the strength of the bond'_

http://uk.gorillaglue.com/gorilla-super-glue-gel

I used the Loctite gel that @Barbara Turner mentioned without problem


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jan 2019)

I use screw fix own brand really cheep can't rember think I got 2x20g bottles £4 and no issues in my tank


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Jan 2019)

I've used all sorts of superglue over the years including the exact same one in the OP. I usually just reach for the cheapest, gel or otherwise, and I've had no problems that I'm aware of. I think once it drys it's pretty inert. The only problem I encountered was gluing Riccardia with the Gorilla stuff, I don't think it likes superglue at all; it all died within a couple of weeks...on the other hand it just might not have liked my aquarium


----------



## zozo (24 Jan 2019)

Check out Cyanoacrylate on Ebay with the International free shipping filter box checked.. Than the China vendors pop up..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/50g-Super-...e:g:6mwAAOSwtaBb46sE:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-8Pcs-Cor...t-Glue-/192503721519?var=&hash=item2cd21dae2f

Dropped in your mail box for free..

For that price? The gassoline you burn on the way to the hardware store is more expensive.. And you pay even far mor for only a 3 gram tube too..


----------



## mort (24 Jan 2019)

I've used the loctite stuff for acropora coral frags and not had any issues. I think with the dilution factor of most water volumes that even if it does cause problems it's negligible. I do go for cyanoacrylate normally though and find gorilla glue great as it has a handy brush, if not try creating a thin film with a cotton bud.


----------

